# Help Me Choose!



## sekharsomu (Dec 15, 2010)

hi Guys,
 i am  trying to buy a camera i am unable Choose between
Panasonic Lumix  DMC-FZ40@$300 (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/7 ... FZ40K.html)
and
Canon    PowerShot SX 30 IS@$330(http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/7 ... gital.html)


Noterices mentioned are from Amazon


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 15, 2010)

Which one feels better in your hands?


----------



## sekharsomu (Dec 15, 2010)

i am buying online So,i dnt have that option

but i have heard that Canon has better pic quality in still images then Panasonic

while Panasonic is far better in HD video Recording

is there too much picture quality difference  that a Regular photographer can observer? Bcz i am just a start and i am really impressed by the features of Panasonic .But at same time worried abt still image quailty esp in low light
is the diff to large


----------

